# Gave FMA a try...



## LegLockGuy (May 31, 2007)

What a blast!:boing2:

It was Modern Arnis De Mano at Sensei Ken Smith's school in Orland Park. For one the dojo is big and was just a great place to train. Sensei Ken is a fantastic teacher, as well as Sensei Mike. (who taught sparring drills and gave me some pointers)

I got to spar on the first night, it weas basically a sparring night. Since I was there, it was light contact, but still great. I am mainly a HKD/Muay Thai guy, and the sparring was very much like Kickboxing which was a definate plus. I'm going on tuesday to check out the more self defense stuff.

But so far, its great. Great dojo, great teachers, great students, and a great atmosphere. (the price is very reasonable too) Cant wait for tuesday.


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2007)

That's great! Good for you!


----------



## Carol (May 31, 2007)

Fantastic!  Glad you enjoyed it!  

I love hearing about someone discovering the FMA's


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jun 1, 2007)

It seems to be a pretty well rounded style. Sensei Ken (besides being ranked in Modern Arnis) also has high ranks in Isshin Ryu Karate, Ryukyu Kempo, and studies Jiu Jitsu/Groundfighting. It seems like a well rounded style with Striking, Trapping (I honestly did not even know trapping was in FMA), Standup Grappling, and Ground Grappling. It was a great experience.


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad that you took the time to check out his school!   Great people there and your learning experience will continue to be a great one, I'm sure.  The Chicago camp will be at his school, Oct. 4th-7th.  If you can make it, even for only one session, I'd take advantage of it!  

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2007)

Modern Arnis is very well rounded and most practitioners of it have really open minds to learning new material.  It is in my opinion an open ended art with unlimited possibilities.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 1, 2007)

Woot!  Another FMA player!  Congrats!  We have Master Ken coming out in August for a seminar and I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 2, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> What a blast!:boing2:
> 
> It was Modern Arnis De Mano at Sensei Ken Smith's school in Orland Park. For one the dojo is big and was just a great place to train. Sensei Ken is a fantastic teacher, as well as Sensei Mike. (who taught sparring drills and gave me some pointers)
> 
> ...



Am glad to hear that you had such a favorable impression of Ken Smith's school and his teaching. Like I said earlier to your inquiry, Ken is a great teacher and I'm not surprised that he impressed you. I think that you would do well to stick with Ken. Keep us up to date !

Tell Ken that I said hi !! 

Tarot is right in that he is coming to Columbus in August for a seminar. Unfortunately, I will not be here as I will be moving out of Columbus in a couple of weeks. But hope to see Ken often at camps and seminars

Take care,
Brian


----------



## stickarts (Jun 2, 2007)

Very cool! Good for you!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy to hear you injoyed it.
Be sure to keep us informed on your progress if you decide to start training in the FMA


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 26, 2007)

LegLockGuy

Glad you gave the FMA and Modern arnis in particular a try.  I posted on your other thread before I saw this one.

Ken is a great instructor and you are fortunate to have a instructor of his caliber near you.

Mark


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2007)

The Boar Man said:


> you are fortunate to have a instructor of his caliber near you.



I'm glad that Modern Arnis is sufficiently widespread that many people have it available near them! The Professor's seminar-style teaching succeeded in spreading the art far in a relatively short period of time.


----------

